# Question on being charged with 2 things



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

The other day, i was squeeling my tires as I attempted to crash an amber. A cop pulled me over and I got a ticket for both things... I thought you could only get a ticket for one thing at a time. When I asked the cop about this, he told me I had 21 days to appeal and walked away. I'm thinking about asking the judge to have the cop produce his hearing and sight calibrations, as I really don't feel that he could both "hear" me squeeling, and "see" my crashing. Plus, his hearing could not have been that great if he didn't hear my question as he was walking away. AND, As he drove off, I got out of my car and thumbed him in... he didn't even see me!!! His sight must be off too! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Is this a joke?


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

He heard you and saw you good luck genius.


----------



## Irish_Cop_In_Va (Aug 14, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

This is definitely a joke. No way could anyone be this dumb!


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

78thrifleman

Dude, you were so wronged on like every level. No way that 5-0 can bust you double on a single trick. Wazzup with that shit, how old was the dude, anyhow. Mebee he shouldn't be on the 5-0 if he can't being earing shit. I would DEFINITELY holla at the judge, cuz maybe that cheif otta know that hiz boyz is bad for real.

Let that judge know you wuz just trying out some new squeaks, when that man be harrassing you. Judge be young once, too. Hell, I bet you git away with that shit for real.

Peace out.


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm sure you were driving a "ricer" so just claim vehicle profiling and you are all set. Don't forget to whip off the cop as you leave the hearing.

2 cites for 1 stop = not responsible


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

:moon: do that to the judge also. They love that stuff.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

no10 LMAO that was good you managed to be at once a white Carribean rapper from the far east bringing suburbia together with the hood. Impressed.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL ass muncher


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

78thrifleman said:


> * I thought you could only get a ticket for one thing at a time*. When I asked the cop about this, he told me I had 21 days to appeal and walked away.


You are absolutely correct! the officer can only cite you for one offense at a time.
Therefore if he witnesses say, 3 violations, then he can cite you for one, give back your license and then ask for it again and go back and cite a second time.

Ch.90C requires him to approach you and ask/return your license for every violation and give you individual tickets.

Trust me. It can be a real pain in the ass when the gun runs a red light, goes up a one way street, without his headlights on at night, with no turn signal and the car is unregistered, uninsured, and illegally attached.

I usually just tow the car and cite for the major offense instead of having to go through the same process over and over. Hope this helps.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

78thrifleman said:


> I thought you could only get a ticket for one thing at a time.


Look closely at the citation, there are four boxes. They are numbered for the numerically challanged. That is where the violations are listed, the 4th box being specifically for speeding.

Seriouslly, what do you think the three lines are there for? One for the violation and the others to draw smiley faces inside???



> I'm thinking about asking the judge to have the cop produce his hearing and sight calibrations, as I really don't feel that he could both "hear" me squeeling, and "see" my crashing.


So, you have never seen and heard something at the same time before? You must have a real difficult time watching TV...



> Plus, his hearing could not have been that great if he didn't hear my question as he was walking away. AND, As he drove off, I got out of my car and thumbed him in... he didn't even see me!!! His sight must be off too!


The side of the road is not the forum for a dissertation about what you think is right or wrong about the stop, that is why there is an appeals process. It is inherently dangerous to be standing along side of the road with other drivers not paying attention. When you got out of your car, your lucky you did not end up in the back of his...



> Any help would be appreciated.


The best advice I can provide is: Learn how to drive properly and you'll avoid citations. Hope you appreciate the help.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ummm come on this isn't even a good troll.

Not like that safe & Secure one.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Another crashing-the-amber niiiice


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I think this kid just gets new user names all the time, and comes back and just ask stupid questions to get us pissed.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Just a joke, guys.... I wanted to see how many ridiculous things I could pull together from previous posts.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

78thrifleman said:


> Just a joke, guys.... I wanted to see how many ridiculous things I could pull together from previous posts.


You are an asshole.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

no$.10 said:


> You are an asshole.


I second that. But thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

I went to a school with a girl named Amber.. i'de like to hit it....


----------

